# CASI vs. BASI vs. AASI??



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

I was just reading some of the older posts about instructor courses and some people didn't take a course, just the exam.
How necessary do you think a course is to pass the exam? Saving money would be awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks!
The AASI path seems a like a catch 22...how do you get a job without any experience or qualifications? Wouldn't resorts prefer experience instructors over beginners? 

I decided to wait a year (I'm waiting until I'm done with community college) until looking for an instructor job, so I have plenty of time to do more research. 

I'm sure I'll be back with more questions.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

The BASI does require you to put in hours shadowing teaching before you can qualify for levels, however it seems to have a bad rep outside of europe and it still seems to be a very ski focused organisation. Whilst you don't need to have taught before to take the CASI courses it's very unlikely you will get anything other than your CASI level 1 that way and with the Level 1 you can only really teach within Canada. Once you have the CASI 1+2 then your well set up to teach in Canada and NZ, same with the NZSIA. Europe prefers BASI, in fact they mostly require it. America wants AASI. I applied to Heavenly with my CASI 2 and they offered me a job....in daycare. I told them where they can stick it, so this shows what some American resorts think of CASI!


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

*casi*

coming from a CASI member, cert courses aren't just a way to generate revenue for the sake of making money. Evaluators need to be paid, there's hotels, lifts, gas, food, and materials that go into each course and someone has to pay for it! Evaluators aren't doing this for free! For regular CASI courses, we pay about $100/day per person to take a course. I think it could be cheaper, but I still think that it's not a bad thing. Plus having those courses creates a standard style of teaching, meaning you can goes anywheres and they'll teach turning the same way. It helps people who ride at several resorts to stay on track while learning. Plus each level is clearly defined, and you should know before you even take a course whether or not you'll be able to pass it. But at the same time, being a good rider doesn't automatically mean you'll pass. You are essentially taking the course so that you're qualified to teach. So you have to have some people skills and some motivation, or you'll fail. 
Also if you're planning to work at any bigger resorts, or internationally you will need more than your level one. You can apply for a international qualification once you get your CASI level four, but most places will recognize a level three as being good enough. (Also, level ones don't get paid very well!) 

CASI evaluators are usually younger, and up on what's happening in the sport. While they do expect a certain level or even style of riding, they're friendly and they'll show you what they're looking for without making a scene. When I took my courses I had Dan Genge as an evaluator, he's the executive director for CASI and about 55+ years old...being one of the oldest evaluators (if not the oldest!) and he was super easy going and helpful the whole time and he was very 'chill' with the 'cooler' riders! haha so basically I'm more or less saying CASI is a great way to go, and those 10 week courses are supposed to be great!!  check it out, there's a ton of information at www.casi-acms.ca


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

very very true snowolf, I definitely didn't mean to attack your post or anything!


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Alright well I want to get my AASI level 1 cert this season and have been doing some research, but would love some pointers from snowolf and anyone else who is certified. I understand I need to acquire a manual. Does this have to be purchased?

Also I was reading through the guide from the website and understand that it is basically 2 days of evaluation on-slope. Is there a written part of the exam as well?

Thanks a lot for the help, I'm just trying to find out where to start and don't want to go making any stupid moves before I ask LOL


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Sno,

Thanks a lot for the pointers!! I want to get the manual and children's manual before our season and get a jump start....I'm assuming AASI is the only place to purchase those?


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

Not sure what region you are in Johnny, but I am an examiner in Central. Our level I is not as involved as what Snowolf described. Basically you need to have a teaching job and have your director sign off that you have 10 hours experience and/or training.

At the exam day 1 is a clinic to tell you everything you need to know to pass the exam on day 2. If you can pay attention and make turns, you should pass. Day 2 starts with a written test, then on hill teaching and riding exam. The study guide (each division should have one) and manuals from national will all help you prepare so you can get more out of the exam, but in Central, the Level I is a gateway to the organization. Have fun.

--rick


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

*AASi-East*

Hey,
I just wanted to chime in for AASI-East since you didn't state where you were located. The AASI-E exam sounds a little different that what has been discussed. First there isn't a written exam, you should still read the AASI Manual and Children's Manual. I wouldn't sweat ordering them as odds are someone in the school you work at will have copies you can borrow. My school has a few copies of each that instructors can borrow. The first day will be riding and pro-knowledge assessment. As long as you are an intermediate rider(I would say up to carving on blue terrain) you'll be fine. There really isn't much of a park requirement at Level 1, but that doesn't mean you won't spend any time there. Pro-knowledge, as long as you've taught some lessons and read the manuals you'll be be fine. You should have a good understanding of teaching levels 1-4(up to low intermediate riders). The second day will be your teaching segment where you will most likely have to teach something to the group appropriate for Levels 1-4(they typically focus on the beginner lesson but different examiners do it different ways). You should relate a body movement to what that movement makes the board do.
If you attend the training clinics and let the trainers at the mountain you work that you want to go for certification, and train for the exam, you'll stop the exam no problem. 
Also, I can't speak for the rest of the country but in my experience, AASI-East does not make you ride the "AASI" approved way(I see people say this in forums and really have no idea what they are talking about). They truely embody the "no one way" philosophy. I have met/ridden with almost all of the examiners in the Eastern Division and they are extrememly varied and different in the way they ride and teach. Anytime I've been told what I needed to improve in my riding, it's been spot on. It's not always what I wanted to hear, but it was accurate. I somtimes think people's ego's get in the way of learning...


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Everyone thank you for all your help!! This is awesome! 

I am on the East Coast btw, but who knows where I might end up :laugh:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

When in Rome do as the Roman's do. :laugh:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

I appreciate the heads up though guys...

Also, I didn't know you were allowed to teach withough having your certification. My gears are turning and a little private side business has just popped into my head


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> When in Rome do as the Roman's do. :laugh:


Keep that in mind and you will be far ahead in passing any AASI/PSIA exam.

About your side business. Make sure your gears are turning around insurance.

--rick


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

well would I not be able to get around that with a death waiver :laugh: 

but in all seriousness I would need insurance..I wonder how much that runs, but then again the mountain charges 100 an hour for lessons, I could easily beat that price and still make profit. Although I might be losing my mind here


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool thanks for the heads up Sno, I pretty much figured they wouldn't like. Do you teach your private lessons at another mountain?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey, Im trvelling to the north this seson. Wnting to know if US or Cnd system is better or better recognized.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Dec 1, 2008)

Each of the organizations systems recognition/strengths etc have been discussed in previous pages on this thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Thnks, I red these but ws wonderin bout if they were recognised by ech other, nd how bout other plces in the world. Does neone know bout how the NZ system (SBINZ) is in the US?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool, cheers for that. I intend on getting both (level 2 for CASI AASI BASI) at some point in the next 3-4 years before I get my ISIA stamp. Also just out of curiosity what is the quals required for ISIA through AASI (if they align to internation standards)


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

You need to be a cert III PSIA/AASI to receive the ISIA stamp.


----------

